# Winter Pictures (December 26, 2008)



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are some pictures from today! 


A couple of Hunter and Scooter from early in the day



















My Fuzzy Sheep!



















My one of my cats










Back to the horses...

Hunter


































































Scooter


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Gorgeous Pics! Those sheep sure do look warm. What part of Mi are you from?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The sheep look so EVIL:twisted: I love the paint, what a flashy looking horse! :shock: Some gorgeous photos! You guys got snowed in pretty good to eh! I love winter photos like that, they just look so stunning!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, we've been getting snow pretty much every day since it started. I don't mind it though . Some spots were up to my waist today when I was walking around! 

I'm from the Western end of the Upper Peninsula. About an hour away from the Wisconsin Boarder.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

You did get a bit of snow.. Eww! LOL!

Awesome pics! They are looking very sharp!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love the picture where he has the piece of hay hanging out of his mouth! He looks like a cowboy =)


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks so beautiful over there. Great pictures too!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow gorgeous!! they are so clean lol, im jealous! great pics, i love the one with both, the straw, and the tongue!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the second head shot. Its gorgeous. But I couldn't resist the sheep...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ROTFL!!! NM that's just too funny!!!

Rustic, I love the photos!!!


----------



## horselover824 (Oct 26, 2008)

yea my favorite was the one with the straw hangin out of his mouth :razz:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL! oh dear!! That is funny. Those two are the more devlish of the bunch, so that was a good choice! I hate when their eyes get all funky in pictures though. Grr! But it's inside and my camera isn't real fancy so theres not much I can do.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

northernmama said:


> I love the second head shot. Its gorgeous. But I couldn't resist the sheep...


That was exactly my thought when I first saw that photo :lol:


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

beautiful critters(all of them)nice and fuzzy and warm.I love sheep, I always throw alittle hay to my neighbors now they come find me when Im feeding the horses!Oh my!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

aww Booner thats funny! Sheep are fun. My mom really loves them because they're such calm critters.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

My horses finally got brave enough to sniff them thru the fence, used to spook them good but they have come to realize that they are harmless friends.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

haha. My oldest sheep used to be in with my horse when I only had one horse. They were good friends lol


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK -- so what do you DO with sheep? Are they kept only for their fur? Are they easier to keep in a fence then goats? Maybe I should get a couple...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I have mine through 4-H. I used to show them. We just keep them for pets because they are so nice. My boyfriends mom wants the wool this year for batting in quilts. In the past the sheep sheerer has taken it to a school for the blind as they use it and our neighbor also spins it so she has taken it as well. I have a pair of mittens made out of their wool from her


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OK -- probably they won't come and live here then. At least, not anytime soon anyway. Thanks.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

lol okay. I just realized I forgot to answer your other question. SOo I'll answer it anyway. Yes, in my experience they are easier to keep in fences than goats.


----------

